
Facebook: You will conform - electic
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/22/opinion/sunday/how-facebook-warps-our-worlds.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share
======
nicolashahn
It won't let me read the article until I log in with Facebook.

~~~
bebna
Screenshot: [http://imgur.com/a/6VSP3](http://imgur.com/a/6VSP3)

